# using dhclient.conf to set options for resolv.conf



## mdg583 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello,
I think I have a pretty newbie-type question.

My resolv.conf is defaulting to the following:


```
search vs.shawcable.net
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

I wanted to change it to default to the following:

```
search vs.shawcable.net
nameserver 192.168.0.1
nameserver 4.2.2.1
options timeout 1
```

But I don't know how to (or if you can) set the "options timeout" thing from dhclient.conf. Here is my dhclient.conf so far:


```
interface "wlan0"{
  append domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;
}
```

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

dhclient-script(8)

Or take a look at the script itself: /sbin/dhclient-script

Example in http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=36089


----------



## mdg583 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pointer, I will use resolv.conf.tail


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2009)

Have the DHCP server serve 2 nameservers in the DHCP response.


----------

